# Living and holidaying in the Canary Iskand



## samtheman32 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am a 35 year old male. I have never been to the Canary Island before. I have an apartment in the Malaga area of Spain but for me the wather is not great in that part of Spain in the winter. I live in the UK and when I go on holiday in the winter I live to go somewhere hot and sunny by the beach and near to or stay in a town that has all the shops but is not to busy or not to quiet. I like to just relax on the beach and chill out in a beach bar and I love hot and sunny summer weather asd I really love long sandy beaches. I think that the Canary Island might be the place for me having lived by the beach in Manly in Sydney Australia it would be fun to maybe find something a bit like that but not to busy. So which Island would be the best.


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

If I combine three parts of your message: "love long beaches", "not to busy or to quiet" and "relax / chill out in a beach bar" I would recommend Fuerteventura.

None of the Canary Islands has longer stretched (white) beaches as Fuerteventura that allows to walk for hours along the beach. Fuerteventura is in terms of tourism not heavily discovered, in contrast to extremely busy places such as Gran Canaria or Tenerife. If you prefer to be in the middle of discotheques, music-screaming bars and mass tourism, go for Grand Canaria and Tenerife.

Google the names I'll describe:

The thing I like about Fuerteventura is that the island offers many facets. In the north, the quiet town of El Cotillo is REALLY quiet. Peace heaven. White sand lagoons with only some locals coming over. It's located 30 minutes from Corralejo, which is a more touristic place; but recommended for what you are looking for. During the summer months it can be a little bit busy, but all-year round it's mainly the Scandanavian / British people seeking warm weather. In Corralejo many surfers are present, creating a relaxed atmosphere. Google: El Campanario Corralejo for an insight of one of the small shopping malls where daily live music is present. Great atmosphere. Puerto del Rosario is in the middle of the island a larger city and offering a LIDL supermarket -> decreasing the living costs. More towards the south is Jandiá and Morro Jable, especially popular with German tourists. Beautiful beaches also. The price for houses (both rental as buy) have been decreased substantially. Rental starts at € 250,- a week/month for an apartment (35M2) incl. pool in the center of Corralejo and goes towards € 800,- weekly / monthly (same price for long-term as short-term, but only difference is the price for a month of a week ) for a large villa (3BR) with private pool. Buying prices start at € 79,000 for the apartment I described at € 250,- weekly/monthly rate.

My recommendation: Fuerteventura -> Corralejo or Morro Jable. 100% match with your desire.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

In the south of Gran Canaria there is a very long beach with acres of sand dunes, the beach runs from San Agustin via Playa Del Ingles to Maspalomas, there are many beach bars. Another very nice beach is in the capital Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, called Las Canteras, it has umpteen beach bars and is extremely popular with the local population.


----------

